# Chiro/acupuncture for dogs?



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone used either of these treatments for dogs? One of the vets I am going to meet with this tomomrrow does practice some alternative veterinary medicine (acupuncture and chiropractic I know, not sure what else), and I was interested in whether or not anyone on this board has any experience with this type of treatment for dogs? The WDJ has an article about chiropractic treatment for dogs (March '08 issue), and although I've only skimmed it so far, what I saw was pretty interesting.

If any of you have had chiro or acupuncture on your dogs, what type of results did you get? (I'm pretty interested in meeting this vet tomorrow to see what she's like and what her philosophy is on vet. medicine. She has owned GSD's for several years, according to her receptionist).


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I actually just took Ris in for some chiro and infared acupuncture today.









So far, we've had okay results. Ris does well for a lil while but then she's back to ouchy again. I'm certainly hoping this time it does the trick.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

My boxer had torn both ACl's, two years apart. As recovery from surgeries we did everything, Hydrotheraphy, laser therapy, acupuncture, chiro, message therapy. 

She is five and it has been a yr since her last surgery. She has as much energy as a puppy. She still does laser and acupunture every three months or so.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Both mine get ongoing chiropractic care, the GSD gets regular acupuncture, and my other gets acupuncture with a light. They would be hurting quite a bit more if they didn't get these therapies.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Long story short is that I have a 3 year old GSD that had severe HD so we did TPO's on both hips. She did fine for a year or so and suddenly had trouble jumping and would cry when she would attempt to jump. Anyhow, brought her back to the ortho who proclaimed that her hips were fine. Gave her some anti-inflamitory meds to try which did not work. Then he suggested tapping some joint fluid for analysis. I wasn't crazy about that idea and in the meantime, someone had recommended a vet that did chiro and accupuncture. She felt it was a back issue and gave her an adjustment and did accupuncture. She was fine after that. I bring her in every few months for same and knock on wood she is fine. Back to jumping and working on her utility title. I would not hesitate at all to use a chiropractic vet.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Not yet for our GSD. But yes for both Goldens.

The Chiropractor in Florida who adjusted Willow was my own and only adjusted as needed, after evaluating her. Willow has a chronic twitchy area along her spine. My hands are on her all the time, so when I feel and see the twitchiness I get in there with some deep tissue massage along her spine and it disappears completely. I haven't found anyone in NH, yet.

Oakley has recieved Acupuncture treatments for a shoulder injury. He was zooming around the yard and nailed his shoulder on the corner of a park bench. He went down immediately in pain. After a few days of pain and not seeming to get any better, I brought him in to see if they wanted to x-ray, or what. The Vet did two Acupuncture treatments and he was fine after that. He did AWESOME with the needles, it was amazing.

I have also received Acupuncture and Chiropractic treatments with excellent results. I feel that as caretakers of our animals we should be willing to experience these treatments ourselves before asking our animals to do the same. In my mind these treatments are safe but as a human massage therapist I've been using them for many, many years prior to my massage education.


----------



## Scarlett (Oct 13, 2001)

I took my 12 year old male for his first acu/chiro treatment on Tuesday, and it's nothing short of REMARKABLE how this has helped him. He was treated about 3 weeks ago for an acute suspected injury to his back, mid L's just around the pelvis. He had lost stability in the rear and was knuckling a bit more on the left side. He responded well to short term pred and codeine, but my vet wanted him to go for the treatments. He has been uncomfortable and definitely hurting since his injury. This dog does not have joint problems, DM or any other neuro related issues and is in excellent health otherwise for an aged dog.

We have a certified long-practicing veterinarian in my area who only does Traditional Chinese Medicine now, with acu and chiro being her primary treatments. The appointment was 1 1/2 hours, where she took a complete history, discussed his personality and behaviours, etc. and explained everything clearly about his treatments and the parts of his body and how they relate to each other. He had chiropractic adjustments, one to his C3 area and a few in the lumbar area. He then had 12 acupuncture sites addressed. He LOVED this visit, he's a kind, calm and easygoing dog but he responded so well to the vet and the attention he was getting.

Since his visit, he is bright, willing to be more active, and his whole body language says to me, I FEEL GOOD! His face prior to this was pinched, his eyes dull, his sleep was restless. Now he walks around with his tennis ball, wags his tail and is ready to play most of the time, his ears are always right up and alert and his eyes, which always tell me a story, are large and luminous and full of spark. His stride is stronger, still some instability but he can steer around corners better and can back up slowly without collapsing. He can run a bit, and is willing to trot, the knuckling has gone away. He was always a strong and athletic dog, up till a month ago, and he's been frustrated by his inability to be himself. He's sure more himself now.

That's just his first treatment, and my goal with him was to try to offer him some comfort in his old age and to keep him happy and somewhat active. I asked the Dr. if she had a needle that would make him 5 years old again LOL! He's booked for his second treatment the week after next, and we will go for 3 or 4 regular ones and then reassess. But I am quite optimistic at this point given the changes I have seen since Tuesday morning. I would recommend that this avenue be explored for any dog who might be in pain, and to seek out a competent and trained person to do the treatments. So far, so good for us!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Glad to hear it made such a difference!! I felt the same way after I took my Maya.


----------



## Ossa (Sep 19, 2007)

I just started with chiro and herbal therapy for allergies so I don't have any history yet but will keep you updated as we progress.


----------

